# Kosciuszko Pale Ale.



## PryorBrewing (19/7/11)

Was down the snow this weekend hitting the POW!!!! and had a few glasses of the Kosciuszko Pale Ale. What a awesome beer.
Its like a hybrid of Coopers Pale Ale and something more hoppy like S&W Pacific Ale with those galaxy hops finishing the beer. designed by Chuck Hahn so you know its going to be good. Have to be one of the best beers i have recently tried, just loved it.

Anyone else had this beer, or had a crack at brewing it ?

Love to hear some thoughts.


----------



## RdeVjun (19/7/11)

Hate to be a killjoy, but IMO with the bottled stuff YMMV- I tipped it the first two times I tried it and haven't been back. I'm prepared to give it the benefit of the doubt though, not all retailers and their respective foodchains do justice to good beer.


----------



## Eggs (19/7/11)

snow has the power to bend the senses.


----------



## waggastew (19/7/11)

I had it on tap for the first time recently. I was underwhelmed, thought it was best described as the ale you have when you want to drink lite lager (ala US style megaswill). I had just had a bottle of Knappstein Lager though so maybe its just a side by side problem?

Kossie would make a very good session ale though, so well suited to the Apres Ski!


----------



## PryorBrewing (19/7/11)

Yeh have only drunk straight from the tap, will definitely be buying some bottles to check them out. Until i can brew my own similar brew.

The yeast tastes really similar to Coopers, anyone else find that ?


----------



## winkle (19/7/11)

Better than VB on tap. I'd go for Coopers Pale instead though.


----------



## Marshman (19/7/11)

Haven't tasted it on tap, but the packaged stuff is literally given away with wine orders from FWP. 
I don't think much of it packaged.


----------



## Newbee(r) (19/7/11)

winkle said:


> Better than VB on tap.




*Laughing* Not exactly a ringing endorsement!!


----------



## Tim (20/7/11)

I've had it on tap at the Whitehouse at UNSW. Its pretty similar to Coopers Pale Ale, more turbid appearance and no banana. There are no late hops, its all bread and malt flavours. Def. no Galaxy like S&W Pacific Ale.


----------



## Pennywise (20/7/11)

I prefer their Razorback, but really they're both just un-offensive easy drinkers IMO. Nothing special, but not shitenhousen


----------



## jyo (20/7/11)

Pennywise said:


> I prefer their Razorback, but really they're both just un-offensive easy drinkers IMO. Nothing special, but not shitenhousen



I thought the same about the Kosciusko. I felt like I should've been drinking this Pale Ale with my Nanna. Mind you, she can be quite offensive once she's had a few.


----------



## Marshman (24/7/11)

Pennywise said:


> I prefer their Razorback, but really they're both just un-offensive easy drinkers IMO. Nothing special, but not shitenhousen



Not the same brewery.


----------



## bignath (24/7/11)

seems to be a recurring theme on this beer, but i also tipped most of it down the sink.

bought it, was really hoping for some big(ish) flavours but got next to nothing.

Would also take a CPA over it every day of the week.


----------



## QldKev (24/7/11)

PryorBrewing said:


> Was down the snow this weekend hitting the POW!!!! and had a few glasses of the Kosciuszko Pale Ale. What a awesome beer.
> Its like a hybrid of Coopers Pale Ale and something more hoppy like S&W Pacific Ale with those galaxy hops finishing the beer. designed by Chuck Hahn so you know its going to be good. Have to be one of the best beers i have recently tried, just loved it.
> 
> Anyone else had this beer, or had a crack at brewing it ?
> ...



wtf, this post lost all credibility in that 1 line

I don't even want to try it now :icon_vomit: 

QldKev


----------



## PryorBrewing (24/7/11)

QldKev said:


> wtf, this post lost all credibility in that 1 line
> 
> I don't even want to try it now :icon_vomit:
> 
> QldKev



WTF yourself mate, he does it for a living and a successful one at that........ Don't see any of your beers on bottle shop shelves. The one brewed at the snow was IMO a very good beer, throughly enjoyed it.

Dont know if the one in the bottle is the same as the one at the brewery.


----------



## Marshman (25/7/11)

At the risk of derailing the thread, Chuck Hahn makes (largely) beer for the masses.

The I don't see any of your beers on the shelves argument is a futile one as you're coming from entirely different perspectives.

You're seeing Hahn as a successful brewer in the beers for the masses, whereas Kev clearly comes from a beer nerd's perspective.

A beer nerd wouldn't touch most of Hahn's creations in a pink fit. 

To put another spin on it, Britney Spears has sold a heap of albums. Does that make them any good?


----------



## QldKev (25/7/11)

PryorBrewing said:


> WTF yourself mate, he does it for a living and a successful one at that........ Don't see any of your beers on bottle shop shelves. The one brewed at the snow was IMO a very good beer, throughly enjoyed it.
> 
> Dont know if the one in the bottle is the same as the one at the brewery.




ok I get it, you understand hahn makes good beer 







I have my protection on, I don't think that his mass marketed megaswill is good beer


QldKev


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (25/7/11)

Wasn't Chuck Hahn the one who was in charge of starting off the Malt Shovel brand/James Squire. I agree that Hahn Super Dry etc is ordinary, but the JS IPA, Porter, Amber Ale etc are a big step up and and those beers are attributable to him? Correct me if I am wrong.

Not saying Hahn is a great brewer, just that it seems he is interested in at least offering some decent beer.


----------



## Shed101 (25/7/11)

Tim said:


> There are no late hops, its all bread and malt flavours. Def. no Galaxy like S&W Pacific Ale.



It may be less detectable, or no longer there, but it was in the original recipe.

I think Hahn's beers tend to be very ... erm ... refined. Some say S&W Pacific Ale is not. Each to their own.

(FTR neither are my cup of tea pint of choice.)


----------



## Pennywise (25/7/11)

Marshman said:


> Not the same brewery.



True, my bad. This is the one I was thinking of.


----------



## chunckious (25/7/11)

Pennywise said:


> True, my bad. This is the one I was thinking of.



That's a nice sip.


----------



## spog (25/7/11)

is this the brewery at Berriedale not far from Jyndebyne......cheers......spog......


----------



## Marshman (28/7/11)

I could be wrong, but was of the opinion it was brewed under contract.


----------



## spog (29/7/11)

you could be right,but i passed through Berriedale last week and noticed a sign stating winery and micro brewery about 16km down a side road,wondering if this is the kossie brewery ?.....cheers.......spog.......


Marshman said:


> I could be wrong, but was of the opinion it was brewed under contract.


----------



## Marshman (12/8/11)

Kosi is likely made at a Lion facility, whereas Snowy Mountains is made at AIB. 
http://www.ratebeer.com/brewers/australian...t-brewers/6474/


----------



## thylacine (12/8/11)

spog said:


> is this the brewery at Berriedale not far from Jyndebyne......cheers......spog......



http://www.snowywine.com/location.cfm

http://www.banjopatersoninn.com.au/about.php


----------



## monkeybusiness (12/8/11)

spog said:


> you could be right,but i passed through Berriedale last week and noticed a sign stating winery and micro brewery about 16km down a side road,wondering if this is the kossie brewery ?.....cheers.......spog.......



:icon_offtopic: 
I made the turn to that brewery on the way back from the snow the week before last. Was a bit daunted by the dirt road and 16km but gave it a run anyway, only to find out after driving what felt like 20min on a dirt road to nowhere that the bloody placve was shut despite the sign saying that I was there during opening hours. Not happy. In comparison the Wild Brumby schnapps distillery up that way was a much more pleasant experience. :icon_drunk:


----------



## barls (12/8/11)

Marshman said:


> Kosi is likely made at a Lion facility, whereas Snowy Mountains is made at AIB.
> http://www.ratebeer.com/brewers/australian...t-brewers/6474/


incorrect, its not made at aib any more, hasnt been for a long time.. i know the keg run is done at the australian in rouse hill but i dont know where the bottling run is done but know its not aib. after talking to the brewers there on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## waggastew (12/8/11)

I was at a James Squire night last night and Chuck Hahn said that Kosi is brewed at the LN facility in Sydney (not sure if its Camperdown or Lidcombe). Was first brewed at the brewpub up the mountain but obviously can't keep up with volume now its gone mainstream.


----------



## RobboMC (8/7/14)

A very knowledgable local from within the industry warned me that the bottled stuff in the capital cities is not the same as the kegs on tap in Jindabyne.
I had a local tap one last week and it was pretty darn good. Either that or I was awfully thirsty which I probably was as well.

Definitely worth a schooner if you are in the area of Jindabyne.


----------



## sp0rk (8/7/14)

That is very true, the stuff on tap in venue is brewed there (sometimes from what I'm told...)
And the rest is contract brewed


----------



## hughman666 (8/7/14)

For the record, yes it is brewed at the Banjo Pat Inn in Jindabyne where you can get it on tap - was there recently - not a bad drop. And it's also bulk-brewed at Lion for the masses, tastes a lot more....ordinary...


----------



## storeboughtcheeseburgers (8/7/14)

stuff needs to be drunk fresh! I find it amazing how much more lacing and head a homebrew ale can produce than a store bought anything. I was underwhelmed with kosios.


S&W pacific ale is a mighty nice drop, at least when it first came out - maybe its different now but.


----------



## Wazz (8/7/14)

I tried it on tap last week at a pub in Sydney and I highly rate it. I'll be heading down to jindabyne soon so I plan to try it there and see what the difference is.


----------

